# Was Schickes für 4,95 Euro



## buddler (20. Sep. 2011)

hallo!
wollte euch mal was schickes für den mini oder normalen teich zeigen.
amphore aus ton für 4,95 euro.
einen alten schlauchanschuss mit dichtung(hab ich noch gehabt)
lochsäge in die bohrmaschine einspannen und langsam aussägen.
schlauchanschuss montieren,pumpe mit schlauch anschließen und am jeweiligen ort positionieren.
wasser marsch.viel spass.
gruß jörg


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was Schickes für 4,95 Euro*

Gute Idee Jörg 

Wenns die Farbe behalten soll kann man vorher noch mit Steinimprägnierung die Poren verschließen.


----------



## jolantha (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was Schickes für 4,95 Euro*

Hallo Jörg,
toller Tip, ich habe noch eine alte Zinkgießkanne, mit der kann ich sowas auch herstellen !!


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was Schickes für 4,95 Euro*

Hallo Jörg,
haben wir vor 2 Jahren so gemacht.
Das Wasser wird aus dem 600-Liter-Teich hochgepumpt, über einen Injektor (In der Amphore versteckt) zusätzlich mit Sauerstoff angereichert, bevor das Wasser dann in den Teich "stürzt". Diesen Wasserfall nutzen die Sarasa gern zur "Unterwasser-Massage"


----------



## buddler (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was Schickes für 4,95 Euro*

hallo!
da wirds sicherlich noch sehr viele gestaltungsmöglichkeiten geben.
von der zinkkanne bis hin zum alten schuh
@eva:
ich seh,hr habt das teil von der seite angeschlossen,gar nicht durch den boden.
auch nicht schlecht.
gruß jörg


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was Schickes für 4,95 Euro*

Hallo Jörg,
hielt Harald seinerzeit für besser.
Hatte leichte Bedenken, daß, wenn er den Boden angefräst hätte, die Amphore zu Bruch gegangen wäre


----------



## Gartenzwerg123 (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Was Schickes für 4,95 Euro*

Also für 4,95 ist das echt schick! In der Regel ist im Gartenbereich alles etwas teurer!


----------



## Abor (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Was Schickes für 4,95 Euro*

Hallo
sieht echt cool aus. Sehr schick. Ich könnte es mir vorstellen, die Amphore noch ein bisschen mit __ Schilf umwachsen zu lassen, dass würde dann richtig mysteriös aussehen 

Mfg


----------



## MarcKopfmann (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Was Schickes für 4,95 Euro*

Das habe ich auch, aber für knapp 50Euro bei Conrad.de gekauft...:shock


----------



## Gartenzwerg123 (3. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Was Schickes für 4,95 Euro*

Hast du den Krug erst einmal provisorisch platziert oder bleibt das so?


----------



## buddler (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Was Schickes für 4,95 Euro*

Die scheint ja auch um einiges groesser zu sein.da sind 50€ schon angebracht.ich hab mal in einem gartencenter son Teil gesehen ,die war ca.2 Meter lang.dafür hätte man schon nen Lastwagen gebraucht..
So etwas wäre nicht schlecht,aber wohl kaum noch bezahlbar.
Gruß joerg


----------



## Limnos (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Was Schickes für 4,95 Euro*

Hi

Vorsicht!! Viele dieser Keramiksachen sind aus wärmeren Billiglohnländern, wo Keramik nicht frostfest sein muss. Leider zerbröseln die im Winter. Ist mir schon mehrfach mit Terracottaschalen aus Italien passiert. Man sollte sie also besser im Winter nicht draußen lassen!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## MarcKopfmann (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Was Schickes für 4,95 Euro*

Hallo,
laut Herstellerangaben (Fa.FIAP) ist das Terrakotta frostsicher (wird sich im Frühjahr dann zeigen, ich lasse die Amphore das ganze Jahr draußen. Leider ist die Artikelbeschreibung von Conrad falsch, dort hatten sie geschrieben man erhält noch 10m Anschlussschlauch mit Messinganschluss-Garnitur. Dem war leider nicht so, ich habe aber 10 Euro zurückerstattet bekommen. Die Amphore kann man mit jeder Pumpenleistung betreiben, selbst bei meiner 12000 Liter / pro Std. sieht sie noch gut aus. 
Der momentane Standort ist nur provisorisch.


----------



## Theo (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Was Schickes für 4,95 Euro*

Moin Marc.Kopfmann


MarcKopfmann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> laut Herstellerangaben (Fa.FIAP) ist das Terrakotta frostsicher



Ich bin gespannt ob die Vase im Frühjahr noch heil ist. Meine Amphore ist zerbröselt wie Blätterteig. (sollte auch Winterfest sein) 
Ansonsten finde ich die Teile als Wasserspeier richtig schön.


----------



## buddler (9. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Was Schickes für 4,95 Euro*

moin!
also das wäre mir auch zu riskant.die teuren tonwaren kommen bei mir auch alle im winter ins warme.
da ton doch stark wasser saugend ist,wäre die gefahr der vereisung doch zu groß.
aber ok,dann teste mal,ob deine amphore frostresistent ist.drück die daumen.
gruß jörg


----------



## Christine (9. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Was Schickes für 4,95 Euro*

Moin,

Die Hersteller behaupten viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. Bei mir - das muss allerdings kein Maßstab sein - haben "frostfeste" Terracottatöpfe bisher den Winter nur überlebt, wenn sie erstens auf Füßen und zweitens so standen, dass sie schnell abtrocknen konnten. (Wobei ich ein Komplett-Set für 50,- EUR bei c...d auch nicht als "hochwertig" einstufen würde - wäre aber trotzdem schade drum).

Will sagen: Ich würde es rausnehmen und trocken überwintern.


----------



## S.Reiner (9. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Was Schickes für 4,95 Euro*

Hallo  Was umsonst denn alter Bilderrahmen und Herbstgestaltungsmaterial aus dem Garten etwas Phantersie hoffe es regt die Bastelleidenschaft an.


----------



## Kute (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Was Schickes für 4,95 Euro*

Hallo,

sieht sehr dekorativ aus und kost nicht viel, die Idee __ merk ich mir .


----------

